# Do tanks ever measure in Imperial gallons?



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Me and my friend were arguing. He seems to think that tanks in Canada are measured in Imperial gallons, and in the states its US gallons. Im saying that if you buy a 120 gallon tank in the states, it will be the same size as a 120 gallon tank here. Ne body know? Thanks.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i believe canada stopped using the imperial system years ago, so i assume that your tanks are measured in metric units.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

girlofgod said:


> i believe canada stopped using the imperial system years ago, so i assume that your tanks are measured in metric units.


Yep


----------



## gunmetal (Mar 26, 2008)

almost all tanks that i've seen in canada will be marked USG... US Gallons.


----------

